# Aquarium lid doesn't cover entire top



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

The tank I got is a second hand tank. I was wondering if the bi-fold glass lid that the light sits on should cover the entire top? obviously there needs to be an opening for the filter and cords, but the lid I have leaves about a 2 inch gap along the entire back of the tank. Should I cover this with a towel? Should I just leave it open? I am sure this is a very basic thing that I should just know, but I want to get it all right the first time!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

it really depends on the inhabitants you plan on keeping in the tank

if you have something that likes to jump out, you may end up with issues, but even then I doubt it

I have snails in my tank that are supposedly known to crawl out, and at least 3 different species of fish (4 of each at that) that are also known to be jumpers. I have yet to have one leave the tank, and my tank is completely open topped


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could always get the plastic piece that attaches to your canopy. It is made to be cut to fit. You can get them here: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/product/ps.web?command=paging&sp.kwds=canopy&sp.pr[0]=0.0&sp.pr[1]=0.0&sp.offset=30&sp.size=10&sp.wkey=0&sp.skey=&sp.mfn=&sp.mpn=&e0=&e1=&e2=&e3=&e4=


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just used some saran wrap over the holes, but if you can find 'cut to fit' pieces, that's a great idea too!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would go to Lowe's are some home improvement store and find a thin piece of acrylic glass other wise it should not be a problem...


----------

